# 5 games to look out for this week..



## shadyview78 (May 15, 2008)

1) OHIO STATE at FLORIDA STATE (Tuesday)
2) NORTH CAROLINA at ILLINOIS (Tuesday)
3) GEORGETOWN at MISSOURI (Tuesday)
4) MICHIGAN STATE at DUKE (Wednesday)
5) SAINT MARY'S at SAN DIEGO STATE (Wednesday)

Its gonna be a good week! I already have my DVR set! Also found this great article on what to expect.. http://www.msg.com/blogs/jon-rothstein/f...ek-1.55350

What are your predictions??


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

St. Mary's at the Aztecs should be a great game. SDSU is the real deal.

I predict Illinois wallops UNC.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Illinois isn't as good as everyone thinks, but UNC REALLLLLY isn't as good as everyone thinks. So yeah, maybe.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> Illinois isn't as good as everyone thinks, but UNC REALLLLLY isn't as good as everyone thinks. So yeah, maybe.


I've watched UNC about 3 times this year, yeah they really aren't good. Larry Drew goes balls to the walls like he's Lawson or Felton. When he's just really not that fast, or talented. Barnes is overrated and Henson looks like his game hasn't matured at all since last year. Zeller is probably the best player on that team.

I haven't had a chance to see Illinois yet, but I know they bring back essentially the same team as last year, which I wasn't too impressed with. I think the Illini work em' over at home pretty good. UNC will have trouble with the experience.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

McCamey quit on his team and his coach in a pretty obvious and despicable way last season. I can't believe in that team because of the incident.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> McCamey quit on his team and his coach in a pretty obvious and despicable way last season. I can't believe in that team because of the incident.


What'd he do? I'm not really up on my Big 10 basketball gossip.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

He got in a fight with Bruce Weber on the sideline and I think he refused to go back in a game. This may have happened more than once.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> He got in a fight with Bruce Weber on the sideline and I think he refused to go back in a game. This may have happened more than once.


****, I would have revoked his scholarship. McCamey is alright, but he's not super talented by any means.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

If he does this with regulariy, take away his scholarship. I'm all about giving second chances, but no one part is larger than the sum of the team.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Take away UNC/Illionis game, and put in KU/UCLA for Thursday.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

kansasalumn said:


> Take away UNC/Illionis game, and put in KU/UCLA for Thursday.


Why? Kansas is going to route them. UCLA sucks.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Yep


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lol McCamey is playing lights out all year and hasnt been a problem.. I love this team too..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Roy's recruiting doesn't fit the college ball landscape anymore. He keeps going after character/finesse guys, but the game has changed. These guys are simply too soft.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HB said:


> Roy's recruiting doesn't fit the college ball landscape anymore. He keeps going after character/finesse guys, but the game has changed. These guys are simply too soft.


Coming to the realization that UNC isn't any good?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> Roy's recruiting doesn't fit the college ball landscape anymore. He keeps going after character/finesse guys, but the game has changed. These guys are simply too soft.


How many Sweet 16's has K made in a row while setting his character baseline much higher?

It isn't that Roy is recruiting high character guys (that's CLEARLY not what he's doing). My guess is that he's getting complacent with his coaching because he feels secure in his job and maybe doesn't feel like he has anything left to prove. The laziness probably went into his recruiting first when he stopped evaluating players on his own and let Rivals and Scout tell him who the best players were; UNC more than anyone else in the last 5 years have seemingly recruited exclusively to the Rivals 100. Even Cal will find guys under the radar (although certainly not much since he got to Lexington). The top 5 is usually right on, but aside from that it's up to the coach and his staff to properly evaluate a recruit, because that #35 national recruit might be much worse for your program than the 2 star kid who grew up in town. ESPECIALLY in today's atmosphere when the stars are more-or-less set when the kids are sophomores. After that they start giving verbals to the big programs and those services don't dare drop a 4 star after he's committed to UNC (or wherever).


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

that GTOWN/MIZZOU was one hell of a game..


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

HB said:


> Roy's recruiting doesn't fit the college ball landscape anymore. He keeps going after character/finesse guys, but the game has changed. These guys are simply too soft.


Or, you know, they're going through a down period. How 'bout you give it some more time before declaring one of the most successful coaches in college basketball a fossil of the game?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Georgetown/Mizzou the best game this season

Kansas UCLA game for me seems a lot more excitiing to watch thanthe UNC/Illinois game I did not enjoy that game last night


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

kansasalumn said:


> Georgetown/Mizzou the best game this season
> 
> Kansas UCLA game for me seems a lot more excitiing to watch thanthe UNC/Illinois game I did not enjoy that game last night


Your a Kansas fan, of course it was. The Zags/Illinois game is going to be much more enjoyable to me than the Kansas/Arizona game was, because I'm a Gonzaga fan.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Babe Ruth said:


> Or, you know, they're going through a down period. How 'bout you give it some more time before declaring one of the most successful coaches in college basketball a fossil of the game?


I suspect the truth is somewhere in Nim's post. He just seems so relaxed. Roy wasn't that way with the two teams that won championships at UNC. After his surgery, he's changed. The guy is getting his ass kicked on the recruiting trail as far as I am concerned. Then on top of that losing the Wears must have hurt.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Kyrie Irving is GOOD. If that MSU/DUKE game would've been on the road i would've been absolutely floored by him...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Rather Unique said:


> Kyrie Irving is GOOD. If that MSU/DUKE game would've been on the road i would've been absolutely floored by him...


... sort of like what he did last week against KSU


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

How about them Knights?? Young MJ is lookin damn good for us this year. UCF actually lookin like a better team than Florida right now. :clap2:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Tonight will be a fun night for me to watch Basketball

Kansas vs UCLA and then Missouri at Oregon, and now we will found out that Mizzery is over-rated at #8 for sure


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

kansasalumn said:


> Tonight will be a fun night for me to watch Basketball
> 
> Kansas vs UCLA and then Missouri at Oregon, and now we will found out that Mizzery is over-rated at #8 for sure


The Ducks suck, don't get your hopes up on them losing to Oregon.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

KU UCLA game turn out to be a good game


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

kansasalumn said:


> KU UCLA game turn out to be a good game


It did. That was a stupid ending though. This Kansas team isn't on the level of last years team.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

That foul at the end they called was some bull****...but it's pretty clear KU was the better team. Honeycutt looked real good out there, dude just needs work on his handles.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Rather Unique said:


> That foul at the end they called was some bull****...but it's pretty clear KU was the better team. Honeycutt looked real good out there, dude just needs work on his handles.


Honeycutt has looked real good. I'm impressed by his athletic ability and he's a great defender. They have some pieces there at UCLA, I could see them playing at a real high level of ball once conference play starts. Josh Smith is a load down low, he just needs to learn how to stay out of foul trouble and I think that will come once he sheds some weight. Also, Reeves Nelson is a great glue guy type.

I think the Pac-10 is between Washington and UCLA this year. With WSU and Arizona competing as well. Aside from that the conference is blah, but its definitely better than last year from top to bottom.


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> I think the Pac-10 is between Washington and UCLA this year. With WSU and Arizona competing as well. Aside from that the conference is blah, but its definitely better than last year from top to bottom.


Definitely wouldn't look past Arizona, which looked awfully efficient against KU on Saturday night in Vegas. I would be surprised if Arizona doesn't make it a three-team race.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Babe Ruth said:


> Definitely wouldn't look past Arizona, which looked awfully efficient against KU on Saturday night in Vegas. I would be surprised if Arizona doesn't make it a three-team race.


WSU looks good as well. We'll see what they're made of tonight when they take on Kansas St at home.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Georgia just edges UAB by 2...UAB had a good look 3 FTW but didn't knock it down.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I think KU would had won out in OT, but KU would not been in that place if made free throws. SHould a foul been called at that time, for that foul? no, but if little was in shooting motion? yes a foul. loose ball foul at EOG no should not been called.


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

HB said:


> I suspect the truth is somewhere in Nim's post. He just seems so relaxed. Roy wasn't that way with the two teams that won championships at UNC. After his surgery, he's changed. The guy is getting his ass kicked on the recruiting trail as far as I am concerned. Then on top of that losing the Wears must have hurt.


Oh for cripes sake. Do you know how many teams have more McDonald's All Americans on their roster than UNC? Umm, ZERO. Not even Duke tops the Heels in that category. 

Harrison Barnes was the number one ranked recruit in the entire nation and the projected No. 1 pick in next year's NBA draft at the start of this season, all five of UNC's starters were McDonald All Americans, they've got a couple more burger boys coming off the bench (and would have two more on top of that if the Wears hadn't transferred) and their entire roster is made up of former four or five star recruits. 

There's plenty of nice excuses to explain UNC's disappointing performance in the last year (inexperience, poor chemistry, lack of a true point guard, etc.) but poor recruiting is NOT one of them.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Babe Ruth said:


> Oh for cripes sake. Do you know how many teams have more McDonald's All Americans on their roster than UNC? Umm, ZERO. Not even Duke tops the Heels in that category.
> 
> Harrison Barnes was the number one ranked recruit in the entire nation and the projected No. 1 pick in next year's NBA draft at the start of this season, all five of UNC's starters were McDonald All Americans, they've got a couple more burger boys coming off the bench (and would have two more on top of that if the Wears hadn't transferred) and their entire roster is made up of former four or five star recruits.
> 
> There's plenty of nice excuses to explain UNC's disappointing performance in the last year (inexperience, poor chemistry, lack of a true point guard, etc.) but poor recruiting is NOT one of them.


lol, pretty much.

I've never seen a poster be more consistently wrong than HB is.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Lol McCamey is playing lights out all year and hasnt been a problem.. I love this team too..


Not quite lights out since the Big Ten has started. Didn't get the start today at Minnesota for unknown disciplinary reasons. He's just not a leader at all; he's selfish, out for himself only, and a bonehead to boot. And now I'm REALLY mad because he's a Cousy Finalist ahead of Jordan Taylor, who in all honesty should be in the top 10 for National Player of the Year.


----------

